# BULLS Spine Jam



## chaoscaro (7. September 2006)

Im Rahmen der internationalen Fahrradmesse IFMA Cologne findet an den beiden Publikumstagen, 16. und 17. September, erstmalig die BULLS Spine Jam statt  und zwar draußen. 
So wird auch in diesem Jahr wieder spektakuläre BMX Action bei den Zuschauern für Nervenkitzel sorgen  Schuld daran werden zahlreiche internationale BMX-Fahrer sein, die während des Jams auf der weltweit größten mobilen Minirampe, der Braun Spine Ramp, hohe, coole und eindrucksvolle Tricks zeigen werden, darunter sicherlich Highlights wie Tailwhips, 360 bis 720 Grad Drehungen, Lookback- oder Barspin-Airs. 
Gestartet wird dabei in den Klassen Amateur und Pro. Die Fahrer können sich dafür entweder vorab unter [email protected] oder vor Ort anmelden. Beim Pro Spine Contest kämpfen die Rider um ein Preisgeld von 5.000,- Euro, für die Amateure gibt es Sachpreise.

Erwartet werden hochkarätige Profi- und Amateur Fahrer aus dem In- und Ausland wie z.B. die derzeit erfolgreichsten BMXer Mark Webb (BULLS BMX) und Ben Wallace aus England, als auch Lokalmatadore wie der 11-jährige Kölner David Theisen. 

Supported und präsentiert wird die IFMA Spine Jam 2006 von BULLS, insbesondere von dem Ressort BULLS BMX, und von Braun.

Daten BULLS Spine Jam:
16.-17. September 2006, Koelnmesse, Hallen 6-7, Öffnungszeiten 
9 bis 18 Uhr, Eintritt 6,- Euro, kein Startgeld


----------



## King Jens one (7. September 2006)

Mark Webb erfolgreich?kenn ich nicht! Bulls BMX Räder sind die gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (7. September 2006)

bulls ist eine "billig"marke der ZEG, einem riesigen haendlereinkaufsverband. die haben soviel mit bmx am hut wie meine eltern - soweit ich das bis jetzt sehe...
fehlt nur noch die BULLS-freeride-jam in nevada oder nuernberg, dann waers komplett


----------



## AerO (7. September 2006)

ja, schon ziemlich scheiss.e irgendwie.


----------



## der Digge (7. September 2006)

Mark Webb sollte schon ein Begriff sein 

http://play.freecaster.com/1000002/1000588

http://play.freecaster.com/1000002/1000686

http://play.freecaster.com/1000002/1000687


----------



## Flatpro (7. September 2006)

mark webb is der hammer!


----------



## RISE (7. September 2006)

Mark Webb ist der Oberbulle im Zirkus, aber einmal Köln dieses Jahr reicht. Zudem Ifma...hahahaha.


----------



## fahrbereit (7. September 2006)

ich bestreite nicht das der mark gut fahren kann - die marke bulls ist mir nur in verbindung mit hoechstens mittlerer qualitaet ein begriff. eigentlich stellen die mtbs her die sich kein mensch mit ein wenig ahnung vom fahrrad kaufen wuerde. die bisher angebotenen bmx von bulls waren eher ein direkter konkurrent zu baumarkt und walmart bmx...also genauso wenig zum bmxen geeignet wie die mtb von denen zum mtb-fahren.


----------



## AerO (7. September 2006)

naja, wenn der webbmaster sich nen rahmen seiner wahl nimmt, da ordentlich bulls aufkleber draufballert und dafür ausreichend scheinchen kassiert ist doch alles wunderbar.
aber mutmaßungen finden wir garnicht toll.


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. September 2006)

bulls startet nun also auch "im rahmen von irgendwas.." so ne werbe großoffensive, umf (oder umv?) und co. hats ja vor gemacht, mal sehen welches _talent_ bald ach so toll über die dirts mit fettem vertrag "flowed"..
vll sogar mit einem "3er?"..."nosi" versteht sich..


----------



## RISE (7. September 2006)

Ja, aber jedes andere Talent steht dann im Schatten von Mark Webb. Der ar ja nicht mehr normal bei den Masters...Sieben Flairs hintereinander...Oder waren es neun? Da kriegt man ja n Drehwurm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (7. September 2006)

LoL Bulls.... wird mir schlecht und wieder eine Firma die den Hype entdeckt hat und auf den fahrrenden Zug aufspringen will.

Und wer will noch zur IFMA wenn es eine Euro-Bike gibt?

Seltsam das alles.... Verschwörung!


----------



## Hertener (7. September 2006)

> Mit Bulls BMX machst Du dem Freestyle-Sport alle Ehre.
> 
> Du bist Meister einer Unzahl progressiver, komplexer Tricks und Combos.
> Deine Performance ist das perfekte Showdown.
> ...



Quelle: bulls.de

FÃ¼r deren UVP-Preise bekommt man ja woanders was vernÃ¼nftiges.


----------



## alÃ¶x (7. September 2006)

Woah die Preise sind ja der Wahnsinn. FÃ¼r was bezahlt man da soviel Geld?
FÃ¼r 299â¬ bekommt man zB ein ordentlich ausgestattetes FIT AM.

Moah wer sowas kauft wurde vorher ordentlich Ã¼bern Tisch gezogen.

449â¬ fÃ¼r so ein Rad?






Ich heul gleich derbe los


----------



## Hertener (8. September 2006)

Naja, besseres Spielzeug halt...und das hat wohl auch seinen Preis.
Für die gleiche Summe kaufe ich mir lieber ein schlechteres Sportgerät. 

und alöx...nicht weinen...nicht deswegen...


----------



## King Jens one (8. September 2006)

geiles FREESTYLE BMX^^


----------



## fahrbereit (8. September 2006)

die offene frage ist immernoch warum der mark webb nun fuer diese firma faehrt, gerade eben weil er so gut ist!?!? hat er doch nicht noetig ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (8. September 2006)

geld geld geld nur für geld hast du dich gequält.
tictactoe for shizzo.


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. September 2006)

ich würd mich ohne zu quälen des sportgerät fahren.


----------

